# Sinfonietta for string orchestra (work-in-progress)



## Earthling (May 21, 2010)

In 1992, I wrote a piano sonata-- there were aspects of it I liked, but wasn't completely happy with it. I've lifted some of the better material from it, adding new material, and re-scoring it as a work for string orchestra (I'm projecting five movements, anywhere from 3 to 6 minutes each).

This opening movement is a theme and variations on a simple melody that begins with three expanding intervals (major third, perfect fourth, then fifth) and this is played with harmonically as well as melodically.

The theme begins in D major, but the accompanying pizzicato bass (and later cellos) are sort of in E-flat-_ish_.

I'm roughly halfway finished with this first movement, with 5 out of a projected 9 variations. There are still quite a few things I'd like to change, so there's still quite a lot for me to do with even this three minutes worth of music. It is hardly the most original thing on the block, but I'm mostly pleased with it so far. 

*Sinfonietta: I. Andante marcato (sketch 1)*


----------



## Earthling (May 21, 2010)

Two more variations completed HERE.


----------



## Head_case (Feb 5, 2010)

Please tell us it's safe to right click and download/stream!!

I'm getting paranoid working on a Windows PC computer - I'm afraid I'm missing out on all the wonderful internet possibilities because I don't want my laptop to go pearshaped!


----------



## Earthling (May 21, 2010)

Its a Soundcloud page.


----------



## Earthling (May 21, 2010)

I've posted it up on a new YouTube page *HERE* as well.


----------

